# Installing Half Life 2...



## littleangel (Feb 27, 2004)

Is it possible to install Half Life 2 without an internet connection.

After next week i will no longer have internet access and my PC will be reformatted after that time and I therfore will have to re-install Half Life 2 but obviously will have no internet to connect to.

thanks


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hmm, well yes... 
See, I have HL2 and ran it in full off-line mode.. But in order to do that I think it was cracked..

At TSG, we can't talk about cracks.. Plus I don't even know where to get it...
You can try google searches for Half life 2 off-line.. and see what you find..

Hmm, came across this for you..
http://www.meekmok.com/sassy/archives/002008.html


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

Steam has an Offline mode, and it allows you to play HL2 without an internet connection.

you can only install HL2 without an internet connection if you bought it on a CD.

* make sure offline mode isnt disable:
right click your steam icon in the tray and select settings. in the Account tab, make sure "Don't save account information on this computer" is *UN*checked.


----------



## craigal (May 2, 1999)

Actually, you will need an internet connection, even if you install it off the CD.

There is a function inside the steam menu somewhere to create a backup of you installed software. Although I have not done this, it supposedly can be used to restore to another PC.

Regards

Craig


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

seems kinda strange (dumb) to require an internet connection for installation off a cd. :down:


----------



## littleangel (Feb 27, 2004)

It's all to do with authentication, I suppose so many people are using pirate copies off of games.


----------



## wuggish (Mar 27, 2005)

You need to get a code online aswell dont you?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Without convicting my self, I was able to install the game. Steam never was allowed to connect..

Played the game for months, and never once did steam get on-line..
Did you read that link? I think it said to just short cut to the HL2.exe, and that will bypass the steam launch.. 
http://www.meekmok.com/sassy/archives/002008.html


----------

